# To the Beach México



## bgajon (May 17, 2010)

Abro este thread con la información que Ana de Ecuador puso en Pret a Papier.
http://makeupholism.blogspot.com/201...-to-beach.html
Todo parece indicar que si llegará completa la colección PERO bien sabemos que "últimamente hasta no ver no creer." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yo creo que esta colección me la voy a saltar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 o cuando mucho compraré el labial Lazy Day.
Que cosas tienen en su lista?


----------



## lady joce (May 17, 2010)

yo solamente voy a comprar el blush hipness, claro, si es que lo traen


----------



## bgajon (May 17, 2010)

Te va a encantar! Yo lo tengo de Fafi y me gusta mucho aunque no lo use tanto.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 17, 2010)

Yo gracias a un CP de una chica super amable de aqui voy a comprar:

Marine Life High-light (que la verdad no se porque lo llamaron asi si es más un blush jaja)
Refined Golden Bronzer 
Beach bronze bronceador en crema
Flurry of fun l/g
Temperature rising lapiz de labios

Por ahora sólo eso me llama la atención...

En el thread de esta cole en inglés alguien comentó que Hipness es diferente al que salió con Fafi, que era menos pigmentado y que no le gustó mucho...pero yo pienso que es mejor verlo en persona antes que nada


----------



## Purple (May 17, 2010)

Yo no pienso comprar mucho de ésta colección, al menos ningún lipstick ni lipgloss, ya tengo muchos y algunos de mis lipgloss ya se me están separando, mejor uso los que tengo y me los acabo antes de pensar en comprar otros. Ayer me compré Mythic y Beige Felin de Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, así que por mi bien y el de mi cartera mejor ni volteo a ver los lipsticks de To the Beach.
Mi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de ésta colección es:
Sweet & Punchy e/s.
Shimmermoss e/s.
Sund & Sun e/s.
Get away bronze blush.
In the Buff n/p.

Estoy en duda con:
Firecraker e/s.
Marine Life.
Float on By e/l (mi producto de consolación porque no he podido encontrar Undercurrent, estoy esperando que pasen 3 meses a ver si lo encuentro en el CCO).


----------



## bgajon (May 17, 2010)

Ana que linda te ves en la foto de tu avatar! Que bueno que ya podemos ver como eres


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Ana que linda te ves en la foto de tu avatar! Que bueno que ya podemos ver como eres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gracias!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sii esque no me di cuenta que en mi profile tenia puesta la opción de que no se viera mi avatar :S jajaja pero voy a poner una foto más reciente con mi corte de pelo más actual


----------



## bgajon (May 17, 2010)

GUAPISIMA Ana!!! 
Lady Joce sólo faltas tú!!


----------



## lady joce (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_GUAPISIMA Ana!!! 
Lady Joce sólo faltas tú!!_

 
si verdad? estoy en busca de una foto donde salga bien


----------



## bgajon (May 18, 2010)

Entiendo perfecto que quieres decir, yo tarde un buen en tomar la foto ideal para poner  aquí, jijijiji


----------



## Hypathya (May 19, 2010)

Bianca, muchisimas gracias por abrir este thread!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aún estoy pensando en mi lista...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pero estoy súper segura de que voy a respaldar mis brochas 130 y 131!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Firecracker y Hippness son otros dos productos que sí voy a comprar... El resto lo estoy pensando!!

Ana de Ecuador, te ves preciosa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto preciosas, Miguel me escribió y me dijo que están teniendo muchos problemas en la aduana y que por eso Pret a Papier no llegó completa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sin embargo, me dijo también que están trabajando muy duro para que esta sí llegue completísima!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crucemos los dedos!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 19, 2010)

Ojalá si les llegue la cole completa porque de verdad está muy bonita! Yo ya quiero mis cosas! haha


----------



## ZARA (May 19, 2010)

Hola Chicas! Eugenia y Purple las extrañabamos! Hoy fui a MAC y mi MUA me confirmó q sí va a llegar la colección y q esta vez sí les van a mandar suficiente, lo más probable es q llegue los primeros días de Junio a Qro. a ustedes siempre les llega antes.


----------



## bgajon (May 19, 2010)

Eugenia gracias por la noticia de lo que dijo Miguel. Pero honestamente dudo que en aduanas se hayan quedado solo con los blushes y las sombras que faltaron, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fin, espero que sea cierto de que ahora van a poder abastecer como siempre lo han hecho en MAC México que es de manera excelente.
Yo de esta colección al igual que Eugenia haré back-ups de las brochas, sobre todo la 131 que es lo máximo. Y probablemente Marine Life, por aquello de que me considero verdadera coleccionista de MAC, digo si no lo hiciera no podría ponerme ese título. No? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lo demás honestamente no me interesa mucho, ya que al igual que Ana de México estoy tratando de no comprar labiales o glosses. Y el empaque tampoco es mi hit, ya que el naranja ya lo habían usado con Neo Sci-Fi.
Y el verde honestamente no me encanta.
De esta manera empiezo a ahorrar para Venomous Villans y lo de otoño de Chanel. Caramba voy a necesitar conseguir empleo y poner a mi marido a trabajar horas extras porque este Otoño pinta como uno muy gastalón.


----------



## ZARA (May 19, 2010)

Esperamos q no sea así, lo q a a mi me explicaron fue q como llega poco producto entonces seleccionan las tiendas en las q va a haber evento de lanzamiento de la colección entonces a esas es a las q les envían la mercancía completa y en cantidad suficiente, x lo cual las demás nos quedamos sin nada, x eso GMLOL solo lo lanzaron en PH q xq era muy poco.


----------



## Hypathya (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Hola Chicas! Eugenia y Purple las extrañabamos! Hoy fui a MAC y mi MUA me confirmó q sí va a llegar la colección y q esta vez sí les van a mandar suficiente, lo más probable es q llegue los primeros días de Junio a Qro. a ustedes siempre les llega antes._

 
Gracias corazón!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En cuanto tenga la fecha de lanzamiento aquí en el DF, yo se las comunico. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Eugenia gracias por la noticia de lo que dijo Miguel. Pero honestamente dudo que en aduanas se hayan quedado solo con los blushes y las sombras que faltaron, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fin, espero que sea cierto de que ahora van a poder abastecer como siempre lo han hecho en MAC México que es de manera excelente.
Yo de esta colección al igual que Eugenia haré back-ups de las brochas, sobre todo la 131 que es lo máximo. Y probablemente Marine Life, por aquello de que me considero verdadera coleccionista de MAC, digo si no lo hiciera no podría ponerme ese título. No? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lo demás honestamente no me interesa mucho, ya que al igual que Ana de México estoy tratando de no comprar labiales o glosses. Y el empaque tampoco es mi hit, ya que el naranja ya lo habían usado con Neo Sci-Fi.
Y el verde honestamente no me encanta.
De esta manera empiezo a ahorrar para Venomous Villans y lo de otoño de Chanel. Caramba voy a necesitar conseguir empleo y poner a mi marido a trabajar horas extras porque este Otoño pinta como uno muy gastalón. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No creo que los artículos se hayan quedado en la aduana, más bien supongo que quizá rebasaron los límites de importación...No sé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mejor, aquí les copio la parte del mensaje de Miguel pertinente:

"Discúlpanos nuevamente  tuvimos un problema con la  importación del producto,   de hecho estoy  trabajando  muy  fuertemente  para que  Chromagrapihc  y to de beach salga  completo de la aduana. Esos  te aseguro que estarán  completos".

Pasando a otra cosa, yo tampoco compraré los labiales ni los glosses. Estoy pensando que quizá sí los lápices de ojos y las lustre drops.

El empaque no me gusta, así que las sombras las pienso desempacar, poner en mi paleta y B2M!! 

El Marine Life, temo comprarlo y luego no querer usarlo para no barrer el dibujo... no sé.

Yo también, empiezo a pensar que con tanto a la vista, voy a necesitar un trabajo para el otoño!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Esperamos q no sea así, lo q a a mi me explicaron fue q como llega poco producto entonces seleccionan las tiendas en las q va a haber evento de lanzamiento de la colección entonces a esas es a las q les envían la mercancía completa y en cantidad suficiente, x lo cual las demás nos quedamos sin nada, x eso GMLOL solo lo lanzaron en PH q xq era muy poco._

 
Tengo la impresión de que GMLOL no se vendió bien... el 9 de mayo en PH Coyoacán tenían casi todo. Sólo faltaban Shell Pearl y los esmaltes!!


----------



## Hypathya (May 20, 2010)

Chicas malísimas noticias, acabo de recibir otro mensaje de Miguel:

"To the beach  llega en  un  95 %  no  se exactamente que productos  faltarán   si no  hasta unos días,  te aviso "

Por favor que no sean las brochas el 5%!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Es lo que más me emociona de esta colección!! 

Qué sea la bolsa lo que falte!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Es preciosa pero puedo conseguir otra bolsa de playa!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Chicas malísimas noticias, acabo de recibir otro mensaje de Miguel:

"To the beach  llega en  un  95 %  no  se exactamente que productos  faltarán   si no  hasta unos días,  te aviso "

Por favor que no sean las brochas el 5%!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Es lo que más me emociona de esta colección!! 

Qué sea la bolsa lo que falte!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Es preciosa pero puedo conseguir otra bolsa de playa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Que pena que no les llegará completa! Ojalá tampoco les falte el Marine Life porque es super lindo! Ojalá pronto sepan que productos faltarán...


----------



## Purple (May 20, 2010)

Yo también estoy esperando ansiosa la colección, no mas por curiosa, porque me causa mucha ansiedad cada vez que está a punto de salir alguna nueva colección, aunque no compre nada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Si quiero comprarme algunas cositas de ésta, pero tengo que ahorrar para junio que es el IMATS y ahí si desquitarme de lo que me reprimí al no gastar, jeje.


----------



## bgajon (May 21, 2010)

De verdad espero que las brochas si lleguen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si no voy a estar muy triste PERO bueno si no tendré más dinerito que ahorrar. Jijiji!


----------



## Hypathya (May 21, 2010)

Ana qué emoción saber que te vas al IMATS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yo me volvería loca y me traería absolutamente todo!!


----------



## Purple (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Ana qué emoción saber que te vas al IMATS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yo me volvería loca y me traería absolutamente todo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
La verdad que si!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hay muchisimo que comprar, que aprender y que ver!! El año pasado me vine cargada de cosas, se pone padrísimo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. De lo mejor es el stand de Make Up For Ever que todos sus productos los pone con 40% de descuento, claro que es el más visitado por tooooodos. 
Y este año la novedad son los stands de Urban Decay y NYX, a ver que tal.

Espero que MAC lleve a Imats las cosas que se agotaron y no pude conseguir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, cruzo los dedos porque así sea, jeje.


----------



## Hypathya (May 21, 2010)

Pues que padre Ana!! Dan ganas de meterse a tu maleta!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prométenos que vas a tomar muchísimas fotos y nos vas a contar tooodos los detalles!!


----------



## Purple (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Pues que padre Ana!! Dan ganas de meterse a tu maleta!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prométenos que vas a tomar muchísimas fotos y nos vas a contar tooodos los detalles!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Vámonos!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




se pone muy padre, se los recomiendo....y si se les ofrece que les haga algún CP, ya saben, a la órden, vayanse preparando
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lady joce (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Chicas malísimas noticias, acabo de recibir otro mensaje de Miguel:

"To the beach  llega en  un  95 %  no  se exactamente que productos  faltarán   si no  hasta unos días,  te aviso "

Por favor que no sean las brochas el 5%!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Es lo que más me emociona de esta colección!! 

Qué sea la bolsa lo que falte!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Es preciosa pero puedo conseguir otra bolsa de playa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 ojala y no se traten de los blushes otra vez!!


----------



## lady joce (May 24, 2010)

oigan chicas, ustedes saben cuándo va a salir la cole? será hasta junio no?


----------



## bgajon (May 25, 2010)

A mi me dijo Nelly de Parque Delta que lo más seguro es que no llegara en mayo PERO que si le llegaba la mercancía que en ese instante me hablaba. En cuanto sepa algo lo pongo por aquí.
Que bien que ya pusiste tu foto ladyjoce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fiu, fiu!!


----------



## Hypathya (May 25, 2010)

Apenas me entere... ya saben que les mando un mensajito o lo posteo aquí!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jocelyn estás preciosa!!


----------



## lady joce (May 25, 2010)

muchas gracias por sus piropos!! ya hasta me sonrojé
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



igual yo si me entero de algo, les aviso


----------



## ZARA (May 28, 2010)

¡Hola chicas! Preparen sus listas y sus carteras xq Mac To the Beach ya llegó, acabo de llegar de mi counter y no pude comprar porque todavía no abrían las cajas y no han registrado la mercancía y para variar no llegaron lso probadores así q tendré q esperar al domingo, pero ustedes a lo mejor ya tienen todo listo.


----------



## bgajon (May 28, 2010)

Gracias por avisarnos! Mañana le hablo a Nelly en Delta para ver cuando ponen las cosas a la venta.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 28, 2010)

Chicas saben más o menos los precios?


----------



## bgajon (May 31, 2010)

El sábado en la mañana fui a Parque Delta con Nelly que me mostro la colección aunque no tenían los displays ya tienen los mostradores. Me pobré todo y ohhhhh decepción. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 casi NADA de la colección le quedó a mi tono de piel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Las sombras no me llamaron la atención y Sand & Sun no se nota en mi piel que es NC15/20. 
Lazy Day se parece mucho a Gaga, a lo mejor un poco menos frío pero como que no  le vi el caso de tener 2 tonos tan parecidos.
De los blushes Hipness ya lo tenía y el otro se me hizo muy obscuro para mi.
Los glosses, bronzers en crema y polvo, esmaltes y 3 de los 4 delineadores no me llamaron la atención.
El único delineador que compré fue Float on By que es un color turquesa HERMOSO.
Lo que me dio más tristeza es que Marine Life fue una DECEPCIÓN TOTAL!! Se me hizo el polvo súper "chalky" y no se difuminaba muy bien que digamos. Luego el tono era un coral muy chillante, en mi piel empezaba a tomar un tono anaranjado nada favorecedor. Así que me fui sin el, es más que tan mal se me veía que la MA me dijo "De verdad no te queda para nada ese tono" BUAAAAAAA!!! 
Así que salí con un sólo delineador y muy triste de que esta es una colección que funciona principalmente con pieles de tono cálido.
Espero que a ustedes les vaya mejor que a mi con esta cole. Cuenten que fue lo que se compraron chicas?


----------



## lady joce (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_El sábado en la mañana fui a Parque Delta con Nelly que me mostro la colección aunque no tenían los displays ya tienen los mostradores. Me pobré todo y ohhhhh decepción. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 casi NADA de la colección le quedó a mi tono de piel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Las sombras no me llamaron la atención y Sand & Sun no se nota en mi piel que es NC15/20. 
Lazy Day se parece mucho a Gaga, a lo mejor un poco menos frío pero como que no  le vi el caso de tener 2 tonos tan parecidos.
De los blushes Hipness ya lo tenía y el otro se me hizo muy obscuro para mi.
Los glosses, bronzers en crema y polvo, esmaltes y 3 de los 4 delineadores no me llamaron la atención.
El único delineador que compré fue Float on By que es un color turquesa HERMOSO.
Lo que me dio más tristeza es que Marine Life fue una DECEPCIÓN TOTAL!! Se me hizo el polvo súper "chalky" y no se difuminaba muy bien que digamos. Luego el tono era un coral muy chillante, en mi piel empezaba a tomar un tono anaranjado nada favorecedor. Así que me fui sin el, es más que tan mal se me veía que la MA me dijo "De verdad no te queda para nada ese tono" BUAAAAAAA!!! 
Así que salí con un sólo delineador y muy triste de que esta es una colección que funciona principalmente con pieles de tono cálido.
Espero que a ustedes les vaya mejor que a mi con esta cole. Cuenten que fue lo que se compraron chicas?_

 
 muchas gracias por la info!! que lástima que no te hayas podido comprar nada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 menos mal que te fuiste con algo, creo que yo iré hasta el sábado a perisur a comprar el blush, a lo mejor algún delineador, pero nada más, la verdad no me llamó mucho la etención esta cole en particular
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 espero que el blush no me decepcione
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luego les cuento cómo me fué


----------



## Purple (May 31, 2010)

Hola a todas! La verdad yo no he comprado nada de èsta colecciòn, primero porque ando super gastada comprando otras marcas ( ya se, que traicionera, pero me comprè algunas cosas de Chanel, Laura Mercier y de Nars), segunda porque porque ya tenìa varias cosas de TTB como Hipness, el delineador Rosemary and Thyme, Humid, Shimmermoss, un bronzer y varias sombras que son muy parecidas a Sweet & Punchy, y tercera porque no hubo algo ademas de las brochas que me llamara la atenciòn màs que el empaque (si, ya se que a muchas no les gustò, pero a mì me gusta mucho ese tono de verde, jeje). Asì que estoy casi en blanco en cuanto a compras de èsta colecciòn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, solo me quedo con la brocha 130 y con In the buff n/p. La verdad me da gusto que me haya podido controlar porque como buena adicta, en otras ocasiones tenia que comprar "algo" (4 o 5 cosas, jeje) para quedarme tranquila. Y esta vez, hasta ahorita lo logrè!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a ver si aguanto 5 minutos mas!


----------



## bgajon (Jun 1, 2010)

Jajajajaja!! Me encanta que tu "algo" son "algos" Ana. Ten fuerza de voluntad, recuerda que viene muchas colecciones fuertes hay que ahorrar algo. Yo también me sorprendí de sólo comprar un delineador y aunque quisiera algo más esta colección simplemente no me va


----------



## bgajon (Jun 1, 2010)

Alguien sabe algo de Eugenia? Se le extraña mucho por acá


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 1, 2010)

Que pena que no te favoreció nada! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yo estoy esperando que me lleguen las 3 cosas que compre que me hicieron un CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... por cierto sabes a cómo están los lipglasses, los labiales y los bronzeadores normales no los de crema de esta cole en Mexico? Para ver si me sale más económico por el cambio


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Alguien sabe algo de Eugenia? Se le extraña mucho por acá 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Si es verdad que se la extraña! Creo que estaba en la boda de su mejor amiga?


----------



## Purple (Jun 1, 2010)

Es verdad, no la he visto por aqui desde hace tiempo...se le extraña!


----------



## bgajon (Jun 2, 2010)

Ana (Ecuador) Ningú labial o gloss se me hizo algo realmente especial, sobre todo porque los colores naranjas no son lo mío.
Los bronzers en polvo se me hicieron lindos, pigmentados aunque con brillitos (lo cual no me gusta) pero se tornaban naranja en mi piel, así que probablemente no sea una buena juez respecto a su calidad.
Sugiero que alguien de piel cálida te de un review de las cosas porque esta colección y yo no nos llevamos bien


----------



## bgajon (Jun 2, 2010)

Ana (Ecuador) Ningún labial o gloss se me hizo algo realmente especial, sobre todo porque los colores naranjas no son lo mío y los rositas que habían como que eran los típicos que sacan con varias colecciones a lo largo del año.
Los bronzers en polvo se me hicieron lindos, pigmentados aunque con brillitos (lo cual no me gusta) pero se tornaban naranja en mi piel, así que probablemente no sea una buena juez respecto a su calidad.
Sugiero que alguien de piel cálida te de un review de las cosas porque esta colección y yo no nos llevamos bien


----------



## ZARA (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola chicas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No he podido comprar nada xq no les han llegado los probadores, ni los displays me dijeron q entre hoy y mañana, y la verdad si quiero probarla antes de comprar xq a mi me pasa lo mismo con los bronzers, se tornan naranja en mi piel NC25, ¿alguien puede decirme xq o q debo fijarme en un bronzer para q luzca bien en mi? ya q a la fecha todos los q he probado de diferentes marcas se me ven como si fuera un blush coral


----------



## ZARA (Jun 4, 2010)

¡Hola! Acabo de regresar de MAc y por fin llegaron los probadores, así que después de probar todo me traje algunas cosas q al principio no habían llamado mi atención y dejé otras q en los swatches me habían gustado así q les cuento mis compritas:
Sombra sand&sun y firecracker
El blush hipness (no lo compré cuando salió FAfi pues se me hizo muy rosa) pero ahora q lo probé me gustó
Labial thrills
Mascara Opulash
y ahora x el momento es todo ya q las colecciones q vienen quiero esperar venomous villains y todo lo demás de otoño


----------



## lady joce (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_¡Hola! Acabo de regresar de MAc y por fin llegaron los probadores, así que después de probar todo me traje algunas cosas q al principio no habían llamado mi atención y dejé otras q en los swatches me habían gustado así q les cuento mis compritas:
Sombra sand&sun y firecracker
El blush hipness (no lo compré cuando salió FAfi pues se me hizo muy rosa) pero ahora q lo probé me gustó
Labial thrills
Mascara Opulash
y ahora x el momento es todo ya q las colecciones q vienen quiero esperar venomous villains y todo lo demás de otoño_

 
estoy pensando en comprarme el opulash, pero aun no estoy segura...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mañana que pase a perisur les cuento mi beredicto


----------



## Purple (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Jajajajaja!! Me encanta que tu "algo" son "algos" Ana. Ten fuerza de voluntad, recuerda que viene muchas colecciones fuertes hay que ahorrar algo. Yo también me sorprendí de sólo comprar un delineador y aunque quisiera algo más esta colección simplemente no me va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pues que creen??!! No resistí  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! Sabía que no podría resistir mucho tiempo, ni modo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Estoy a punto de recibir mi paquete de MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! Compré varias cosillas de To the Beach!! aqui les va mi Haul:
Firecracker e/s.
Get Away Bronze blush.
In the buff n/p.
Brocha 130.
Refined Golden bronzing powder.
además de Velvet Teddy l/s, brocha 109, fast response eye cream y creo que es todo..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luego les platico si me acuerdo de mas o hasta que me llegue les subo las fotos, ok?
Asi queeeee.....una vez más MAC pudo mas que yo!!!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 7, 2010)

¡Hola preciosas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Las extrañé! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿Qué creen? He estado tan ocupada que aún no he pasado por mis cositas de To the beach!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Pero voy mañana. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Alguien sabe algo de Eugenia? Se le extraña mucho por acá 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Gracias preciosa!! Yo también te extrañé montones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Si es verdad que se la extraña! Creo que estaba en la boda de su mejor amiga?_

 





 Gracias, Ana!! Yo también te extrañé.

Así es, me fui el fin de semana pasado a Mérida a la boda de una de mis mejores amigas... el lunes pasado regresé a una de las semanas más ocupadas de este año!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Es verdad, no la he visto por aqui desde hace tiempo...se le extraña! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 GRacias hermosa!! No sabes cómo te extrañé. 

He estado muy ocupada últimamente... pero contenta!! Aunque a decir verdad, extraño mi "Specktra time"  a morir!! Gracias a todas por sus lindas palabras!! 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Pues que creen??!! No resistí  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! Sabía que no podría resistir mucho tiempo, ni modo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Estoy a punto de recibir mi paquete de MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! Compré varias cosillas de To the Beach!! aqui les va mi Haul:
Firecracker e/s.
Get Away Bronze blush.
In the buff n/p.
Brocha 130.
Refined Golden bronzing powder.
además de Velvet Teddy l/s, brocha 109, fast response eye cream y creo que es todo..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luego les platico si me acuerdo de mas o hasta que me llegue les subo las fotos, ok?
Asi queeeee.....una vez más MAC pudo mas que yo!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











Ana la invencible es tu sobrenombre verdad querida???


----------



## Purple (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_












Ana la invencible es tu sobrenombre verdad querida???_

 
Ya lo sé!! Maldita sea!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que bueno que ya estás de vuelta! Bienvenida!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Bueno, algún defecto tenías que tener!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gracias nena, las extrañé muchísimo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Me voy al Pro por mis cositas! Les cuento a mi regreso.


----------



## lady joce (Jun 7, 2010)

hola chicas!!! pues les cuento que me compré el blush en hipness, la verdad me encanto!!! es el tono que había estado buscando; y pues sí, no pude con la tentación y me compré el opulash y también me gustó
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, afortunadamente para mi cartera, no me interesó nada más


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yo estoy super contenta con mis cosas. Ya la he usado varias veces y la verdad me encantan! Me compré al final:

Marine Life x2 (es un color coral precioso! Es muy veraniego, ME ENCANTA)
Flurry of fun l/g x2 (nunca había visto un brillo de labios como este! me encanta)
Temperature rising l/l (es hermoso. La verdad no es tan brillante como la hacían ver. Se ve genial con flurry of fun encima)
Refined golden bronzer (estoy esperando que me llegue, asi que no puedo opinar todavía nada )


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 8, 2010)

Pues chicas ya tengo mis cositas de To the Beach!!

Parece que yo también soy toda una invencible!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Después de meses y meses de jurar que no cedería y por nada del mundo compraría Marine Life ... ¡me lo traje a casa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Además me traje conmigo:

Brochas 130 y 131,
Firecracker e/s,
Pink Rebel Lustre Drops,
Sun Rush Lustre Drops
y Hipness blush.

Por si fuera poco, después de probar Rated R y Sweet and Punchy juntas, la adicta en mi no está en paz y aún no está convencida de que son iguales!! ¡La quieroooo!

... y por si aún no fuera suficiente...¡Quiero los dos cream bronzers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me los están separando, adoro el producto pero el empaque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ¿qué debo hacer?


----------



## Purple (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Pues chicas ya tengo mis cositas de To the Beach!!

Parece que yo también soy toda una invencible!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Después de meses y meses de jurar que no cedería y por nada del mundo compraría Marine Life ... ¡me lo traje a casa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Además me traje conmigo:

Brochas 130 y 131,
Firecracker e/s,
Pink Rebel Lustre Drops,
Sun Rush Lustre Drops
y Hipness blush.

Por si fuera poco, después de probar Rated R y Sweet and Punchy juntas, la adicta en mi no está en paz y aún no está convencida de que son iguales!! ¡La quieroooo!

... y por si aún no fuera suficiente...¡Quiero los dos cream bronzers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me los están separando, adoro el producto pero el empaque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ¿qué debo hacer?_

 
Comprálos, comprálos!!! .....te lo dice tu conciencia!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ya sabes que soy la peor indicada para convencerlas de que no compren algo, jajajaja
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yo también juraba que no compraría mas que las brochas, y mira, acabe con un arsenal de cosas de To the beach. Y estoy a punto de comprar mas, entre esas cosas...los cream bronzers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...así queeee....no me pidas de ese tipo de consejos si quieres que te convenzan de no comprar algún producto de MAC sobre todo si es de edición limitada.


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 8, 2010)

¡Gracias por la carcajada!


----------



## ZARA (Jun 8, 2010)

!Qué bueno es tenerlas de vuelta, sobre todo Eugenia nos tenías un poco olvidadas! Yo tampoco pensaba comprar mucho (según yo solo un labial y el blush hipness) y salí con 2 sombras más y otro labial q no pensaba comprar además de Opulash, como buenas adictas te digo q el empaque no importa en este caso, lo q realmente importa es el contenido ya q al probarlo se siente padrísimo lo malo es q como mi piel es grasa mi MA no me lo recomendó mucho pero si tienes oportunidad  ¿q esperas? ve por ellos.


----------



## Purple (Jun 11, 2010)

Pues que creen?? ya llegó mi añorada cajita negra!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




llegaron mis compras de To the beach!! por fin!! peeroooo, creo que voy a hacer otro pedido porque...quiero los cream bronzers!!! bueno, especialmente uno de ellos, y me estoy animando a comprar Sweet and Punchy, aunque tenga Rated R, Eyepopping y Sharp, y lo peor del caso es que ninguna la he usado!!! pero me encanta ese color, asi que estoy por añadirla a mi carrito de las compras, jeje. Bueno, les dejo las fotos de lo que compré:
Attachment 11257

Attachment 11258


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ana te compraste muchas cositas! Cuentame que tal te parece Get away bronze! Lo compré recién pero no me llegará hasta la próxima semana pero me da curiosidad saber que piensas


----------



## Purple (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Ana te compraste muchas cositas! Cuentame que tal te parece Get away bronze! Lo compré recién pero no me llegará hasta la próxima semana pero me da curiosidad saber que piensas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Apenas me llegaron las cosas anoche, lo pruebo ya que llegue a mi casa, cuando salga del trabajo, o mañana y te platico, ok?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que crees?? anoche mismo hice otro pedido!! el creme bronzer en Beach Bronze, el Bronzing powder en Golden, las lustre drops en Pink Rebel y....Sweet and Punchy!!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_!Qué bueno es tenerlas de vuelta, sobre todo Eugenia nos tenías un poco olvidadas! Yo tampoco pensaba comprar mucho (según yo solo un labial y el blush hipness) y salí con 2 sombras más y otro labial q no pensaba comprar además de Opulash, como buenas adictas te digo q el empaque no importa en este caso, lo q realmente importa es el contenido ya q al probarlo se siente padrísimo lo malo es q como mi piel es grasa mi MA no me lo recomendó mucho pero si tienes oportunidad  ¿q esperas? ve por ellos._

 
Qué linda!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yo las extrañé un buen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qué crees?? Ya fuí!!

Resulta que le mostré a mi marido adorado, los swatches de Rated R y S&P junto con los de los bronzers en crema, el de Chanel y un blush bronceado de una paleta de Chanel de hace varios años y le pregunté: ¿Qué debo comprar? El miró mi brazo y apuntó a los dos bronzers en crema y S&P!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Además me dijo que era más brillante que Rated R. Si él pudo ver la diferencia, yo no puedo justificar no comprarla!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Así que le llamé a Lulú y le pedí que me separara mis cositas. Lo chévere fué que ella ya me había separado un Float on By que era lo que más quería de esta colección. Tengo una seria debilidad por el color turquesa y ella ya lo sabe!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto chicas, aún hay Marine Life en PH Perisur!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Pues que creen?? ya llegó mi añorada cajita negra!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




llegaron mis compras de To the beach!! por fin!! peeroooo, creo que voy a hacer otro pedido porque...quiero los cream bronzers!!! bueno, especialmente uno de ellos, y me estoy animando a comprar Sweet and Punchy, aunque tenga Rated R, Eyepopping y Sharp, y lo peor del caso es que ninguna la he usado!!! pero me encanta ese color, asi que estoy por añadirla a mi carrito de las compras, jeje. Bueno, les dejo las fotos de lo que compré:
Attachment 11257

Attachment 11258_

 
Qué lindas cositas Ana!! Disfrútalas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Apenas me llegaron las cosas anoche, lo pruebo ya que llegue a mi casa, cuando salga del trabajo, o mañana y te platico, ok?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que crees?? anoche mismo hice otro pedido!! el creme bronzer en Beach Bronze, el Bronzing powder en Golden, las lustre drops en Pink Rebel y....Sweet and Punchy!!_

 
Justo cuando iba a vengarme diciendo: Cómpralas, te lo dice tu conciencia!!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 11, 2010)

Por cierto, dónde anda nuestra Bianca adorada???

Vuelve corazón!! Ya sé que esta cole no te gustó pero te extrañamos!! ::kissy.


----------



## Purple (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Ana te compraste muchas cositas! Cuentame que tal te parece Get away bronze! Lo compré recién pero no me llegará hasta la próxima semana pero me da curiosidad saber que piensas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Mas vale tarde que nunca, verdad?? Ya probé el blush Get-away bronze y me encantó! No se me vuelve naranja ni siquiera después de haberlo usado todo el dia, ni con el calor que hace aqui, te da un look bronceado como el que siempre he soñado tener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, porque has de saber que mi sueño es tener el color de piel de Jennifer López, (y el cuerpo, y la cara, etc, etc) jajajaja, no ya en serio, si queda muuy padre, un poco brillosito, pero sin exagerar, y sin verse demasiado "frost". Es un color bronze, ideal para pieles morenas claras (yo soy NC30 en Mac).


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Mas vale tarde que nunca, verdad?? Ya probé el blush Get-away bronze y me encantó! No se me vuelve naranja ni siquiera después de haberlo usado todo el dia, ni con el calor que hace aqui, te da un look bronceado como el que siempre he soñado tener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, porque has de saber que mi sueño es tener el color de piel de Jennifer López, (y el cuerpo, y la cara, etc, etc) jajajaja, no ya en serio, si queda muuy padre, un poco brillosito, pero sin exagerar, y sin verse demasiado "frost". Es un color bronze, ideal para pieles morenas claras (yo soy NC30 en Mac)._

 
Gracias!! que ganas de que me llegue ya! espero que llegue mañana y lo pobraré enseguida! jajaja lo de Jennifer Lopez quien no?? Yo quisiera más que todo su cuerpo!! Eso me hace recordar que tengo que bajar unos cuantos kilitos de más para verme sexy este verano 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Entonces se verá muy bien pues yo soy NC25/30. La verdad este blush parece que ha gustado mucho aunque muchas personas no lo compraron porque pensaban que era muy oscuro al parecer no saben de lo que se pierden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Por cierto que pincel usaste para aplicartelo? Yo estaba pensando usar el 187 o el 188 para que no quede muy fuerte ya que con el 168 capaz quede muy oscuro. 

Hoy usé por primera vez el Refined Golden bronzer y me encantó!! es perfecto para mi piel y no me deja anaranjada ni nada. De verdad se me ve como "besada por el sol". Lo recomiendo!


----------



## Purple (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Qué linda!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yo las extrañé un buen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qué crees?? Ya fuí!!

Resulta que le mostré a mi marido adorado, los swatches de Rated R y S&P junto con los de los bronzers en crema, el de Chanel y un blush bronceado de una paleta de Chanel de hace varios años y le pregunté: ¿Qué debo comprar? El miró mi brazo y apuntó a los dos bronzers en crema y S&P!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Además me dijo que era más brillante que Rated R. Si él pudo ver la diferencia, yo no puedo justificar no comprarla!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Así que le llamé a Lulú y le pedí que me separara mis cositas. Lo chévere fué que ella ya me había separado un Float on By que era lo que más quería de esta colección. Tengo una seria debilidad por el color turquesa y ella ya lo sabe!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto chicas, aún hay Marine Life en PH Perisur!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Qué lindas cositas Ana!! Disfrútalas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Justo cuando iba a vengarme diciendo: Cómpralas, te lo dice tu conciencia!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Te ganó mi adicción esta vez! jajaja
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pero no te preocupes se te presentarán muuuchas oportunidades de venganza!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Ya me llegarón y están padrísimas, lo único que no pude conseguir es el Float on by, pero dentro de unos 3 meses me doy una vuelta por el CCO a ver si lo consigo. Yo pensé que no iba a compar nada de está colección, y terminé cargadisima
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, en lo único que me mantuve (hasta ahorita) fué en no comprar ningún lipstick o lipgloss. 
También compré Sweet & Punchy a pesar de que tengo todas las "dupes" y aún sin usarlas, soy de lo peor ya lo seeee!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Gracias!! que ganas de que me llegue ya! espero que llegue mañana y lo pobraré enseguida! jajaja lo de Jennifer Lopez quien no?? Yo quisiera más que todo su cuerpo!! Eso me hace recordar que tengo que bajar unos cuantos kilitos de más para verme sexy este verano 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Entonces se verá muy bien pues yo soy NC25/30. La verdad este blush parece que ha gustado mucho aunque muchas personas no lo compraron porque pensaban que era muy oscuro al parecer no saben de lo que se pierden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Por cierto que pincel usaste para aplicartelo? Yo estaba pensando usar el 187 o el 188 para que no quede muy fuerte ya que con el 168 capaz quede muy oscuro. 

Hoy usé por primera vez el Refined Golden bronzer y me encantó!! es perfecto para mi piel y no me deja anaranjada ni nada. De verdad se me ve como "besada por el sol". Lo recomiendo!_

 
Yo me lo aplique con la 129, y no se veía nada cargado, no queda tan obscuro como parece, lo he usado 2 días, el primero use Hoola Bronzer de Benefit  (con la 168) y en los pómulos Get-away bronze con la 129. El segundo día me lo apliqué solo con la 129 y de las 2 maneras me encantó. El primer día estaba en el sol con mi esposo, y le pregunté de que color se me veían las mejillas (es el mejor crítico para el maquillaje porque es muy exigente y críticon, ok?, casi nada le parece, si por él fuera, ninguna mujer usara maquillaje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, a menos que se lo aplicara una profesional) y me dijo que me veía como bronceadita, como si hubiera ido a la playa, claro que a partir de ese momento adoré Get-away bronze!!!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Te ganó mi adicción esta vez! jajaja
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pero no te preocupes se te presentarán muuuchas oportunidades de venganza!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Ya me llegarón y están padrísimas, lo único que no pude conseguir es el Float on by, pero dentro de unos 3 meses me doy una vuelta por el CCO a ver si lo consigo. Yo pensé que no iba a compar nada de está colección, y terminé cargadisima
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, en lo único que me mantuve (hasta ahorita) fué en no comprar ningún lipstick o lipgloss. 
También compré Sweet & Punchy a pesar de que tengo todas las "dupes" y aún sin usarlas, soy de lo peor ya lo seeee!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Ya llegará mi venganza!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿Quieres que pregunte por aquí si tienen FOB? Tu nada más me dices!!

Yo también pensé que compraría muy poco y ya ves!! Pero igual que tú, nada de lipsticks o glosses!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Yo me lo aplique con la 129, y no se veía nada cargado, no queda tan obscuro como parece, lo he usado 2 días, el primero use Hoola Bronzer de Benefit  (con la 168) y en los pómulos Get-away bronze con la 129. El segundo día me lo apliqué solo con la 129 y de las 2 maneras me encantó. El primer día estaba en el sol con mi esposo, y le pregunté de que color se me veían las mejillas (es el mejor crítico para el maquillaje porque es muy exigente y críticon, ok?, casi nada le parece, si por él fuera, ninguna mujer usara maquillaje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, a menos que se lo aplicara una profesional) y me dijo que me veía como bronceadita, como si hubiera ido a la playa, claro que a partir de ese momento adoré Get-away bronze!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Los creme bronzers están increíbles. ¡Me alegro tanto de haber sucumbido a la tentación! 

Ana, te extrañé muchísimo!!! ¿Dónde has estado? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto, ¿dónde anda Bianca?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Yo me lo aplique con la 129, y no se veía nada cargado, no queda tan obscuro como parece, lo he usado 2 días, el primero use Hoola Bronzer de Benefit  (con la 168) y en los pómulos Get-away bronze con la 129. El segundo día me lo apliqué solo con la 129 y de las 2 maneras me encantó. El primer día estaba en el sol con mi esposo, y le pregunté de que color se me veían las mejillas (es el mejor crítico para el maquillaje porque es muy exigente y críticon, ok?, casi nada le parece, si por él fuera, ninguna mujer usara maquillaje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, a menos que se lo aplicara una profesional) y me dijo que me veía como bronceadita, como si hubiera ido a la playa, claro que a partir de ese momento adoré Get-away bronze!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gracias Ana! no tengo la 129 pero creo que con la 168 quedará bien entonces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya quiero que me llegue!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_








 Ya llegará mi venganza!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿Quieres que pregunte por aquí si tienen FOB? Tu nada más me dices!!

Yo también pensé que compraría muy poco y ya ves!! Pero igual que tú, nada de lipsticks o glosses!!



Los creme bronzers están increíbles. ¡Me alegro tanto de haber sucumbido a la tentación! 

Ana, te extrañé muchísimo!!! ¿Dónde has estado? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto, ¿dónde anda Bianca? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gracias! que linda! ...Me voy a esperar a ver si en Los Angeles en alguna Mac Pro o en el booth de Mac en IMATS lo tienen y lo puedo conseguir junto con algun pearlglide de los que no compre de Art Supplies, si no, tal vez en unos meses los consiga en el CCO. De todos modos gracias por tu ofrecimiento
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ...Si necesitan que busque algo de Mac o de las otras marcas que estaran en IMATS me avisan para irme preparada, ok?

He andado algo ocupada, a veces entro a Specktra y me llega algo que hacer y se me queda la pagina abierta por horas, y yo sin poderla ver o sin comentar nada, pero por aqui ando, aguantando temblores, todavia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Y de Bianca no he sabido nada, hace tiempo que no la veo por aqui
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 17, 2010)

¡Qué bueno saber de tí! ¡Ya te extrañaba!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De nada corazón, ya sabes que aquí me tienes para lo que se te ofrezca. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Espero de corazón que encuentres ambos lápices... y muchas otras cosas muy lindas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gracias a tí por tu ofrecimiento del IMATS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La verdad, no sé ... vienen muchas cosas y tengo el presupuesto casi límite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto, ¿tienes forma de pedir Alice+Olivia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Muero por los pigmentos y el d/l amarillo!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_¡Qué bueno saber de tí! ¡Ya te extrañaba!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De nada corazón, ya sabes que aquí me tienes para lo que se te ofrezca. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Espero de corazón que encuentres ambos lápices... y muchas otras cosas muy lindas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gracias a tí por tu ofrecimiento del IMATS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La verdad, no sé ... vienen muchas cosas y tengo el presupuesto casi límite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto, ¿tienes forma de pedir Alice+Olivia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Muero por los pigmentos y el d/l amarillo!!_

 
Muchas gracias! Espero que si encuentre los lápices y algunas cosillas mas por ahi!! En Imats lo que espero comprar es de MUFE porque todo está con el 40% de descuento, asi que espero venirme bien surtida
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Si puedo conseguir Alice+Olivia, quieres que te compre algo? Avísame que "necesitas" jeje, y ya sabes, a la órden, lo que se te ofrezca, que ya se que padecemos del mismo mal, y hay que apoyarnos entre nosotras
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Muchas gracias! Espero que si encuentre los lápices y algunas cosillas mas por ahi!! En Imats lo que espero comprar es de MUFE porque todo está con el 40% de descuento, asi que espero venirme bien surtida
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Si puedo conseguir Alice+Olivia, quieres que te compre algo? Avísame que "necesitas" jeje, y ya sabes, a la órden, lo que se te ofrezca, que ya se que padecemos del mismo mal, y hay que apoyarnos entre nosotras
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







._

 













 MUFE con 40% de descuento!!! WOW!! Estaría en serios problemas si fuera!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Hay Ana me salvas la vida!! Si, NECESITO esa colección!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







¡Eres un sol! Lo bello de todo es sentirme tan apoyada y compredida!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡No estoy sola en el universo y alguien conoce la cura de mi mal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Te escribo luego y nos ponemos de acuerdo, OK?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto, ¿me dices que todavía están sufriendo temblores? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Espero que muy pronto acaben!! Ya está bueno, ya tuvieron bastante!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_













 MUFE con 40% de descuento!!! WOW!! Estaría en serios problemas si fuera!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Hay Ana me salvas la vida!! Si, NECESITO esa colección!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







¡Eres un sol! Lo bello de todo es sentirme tan apoyada y compredida!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡No estoy sola en el universo y alguien conoce la cura de mi mal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Te escribo luego y nos ponemos de acuerdo, OK?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por cierto, ¿me dices que todavía están sufriendo temblores? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Espero que muy pronto acaben!! Ya está bueno, ya tuvieron bastante!!_

 
Ay sii!! todavía sigue temblando, el martes en 2 horas hubo mas de 35 temblores entre los 3.5 y los 4.5 grados, despues de uno de 5.7 grados que se sintió a las 9:20 de la noche, asi que ya te imaginarás como "dormimos". Hoy hubo varios de 3.4 a 4.2, pero bueno, aqui andamos.
Ya sabes, tú no mas avisame con tiempo, para irme preparando, ok?


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 17, 2010)

¡Hay por Dios! Ana no tenía idea de que aún estuvieran sufriendo las sacudidas!! Y menos de tal intensidad!!


----------

